

Ask HN: How many of you succeeded as SW engs/devs but are so-so in math? - mardurhack

Hi all,<p>Just out of curiosity I would like to know how math skills relate to success in the software industry.<p>And, if you could, would you go back in time and spend more time and effort on building a solid math background? (Keep in mind I&#x27;m not talking about algorithmic thinking but rather about things like calculus, algebra, discrete math etc.)<p>Thank you.
======
fortune45flier
I'm for the most part a self-taught developer and was never terribly strong at
math, particularly the cookbook kind I became familiar with through out grade
school.

With concerted effort I can grasp most mathematical concepts but many concepts
that are extremely abstract don't just click immediately like they do for
others.

However, "mathematical" concepts in computer science on the other hand are
much more accessible to me because I can see and appreciate the applications.

I constantly debate myself on whether a strong science/math background is such
an advantage since most jobs, even highly technical ones simply aren't that
cutting edge intellectually, but I think it's important and do prefer when
colleagues are very knowledgable on a diverse number of subjects vs. being an
expert in the implementation details of Java.

The former makes for much more interesting conversation during lunch.

------
ddavidn
I wouldn't call myself an engineer or senior dev, but I have been doing
networking and LAMP work for years and I still haven't qualified to get past
Math 98. For some reason, certain types of math come easily to me (I'm great
with subnet calculation and website stats) but basic things can be very
difficult. It is definitely a goal of mine to go "learn math" from the ground
up, even now. I just haven't made the time for self-study yet.

~~~
mardurhack
Yeah I'm in the same situation. My mathematical background is decent but I
feel like it is full of gaps and I forgot a lot throughout the years. And yet,
not a day goes by without me wondering whether I should start using Coursera
to fill those gaps.

